# Harlequin Shrimp



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am interested in getting one but do not wish to be buying starfish all the time and cutting them up. My question is, my tank seems to have an abundance of small white star fish. Will a harlequin eat these and will one eat them faster then they can reproduce? Looking at my tank now there are about 30 on the front glass. Lights out room lights on. I also have lots of small brittle type stars. Will a shrimp survive on these stars?


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the small ones are just like tiny snacks for them. Having had two, they need something meatier I believe! 

They are pretty awesome to watch floating around the tank 

sarah


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

All I can offer (cause I like my starfish) is that when I was talking to someone who has two, that he fed them a small (like 1/4" piece) piece of starfish once a week. So it wasn't a lot. He fed them the sand sifting starfish, so I'm not sure if it's a particular starfish they eat, or if they are fussy, but he told me they won't actually kill the starfish, they will just pull all the legs off the bottom (or something like that). He kept them in a separate area so they weren't free to roam around eating whenever they wanted.
It was right around this point I completely lost interest and tuned the rest out. So not sure if this is going to help you or not.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought one a few weeks ago to rid my tank of asterena starfish and he is doing a good job of it! When I mean "rid" the tank I really mean it was a massive problem. When I would wake up at 4:30am to get to work, the whole glass would be covered in white dots.

Although he's eating the stars, he really is only keeping them at bay...which is what I wanted.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Asterena starfish are a huge pest. Harlequin Shrimp will eat them but as Dave pointed out, its really just maintains the population. These starfish reproduce much faster then a shrimp can eat them. So here is my suggestion.


If one is killed within the tank they release something in the water that will cause the others to come out onto the glass. I would get 1 or 2 Harlenquin's and wait for the starfish to get on the glass. You can start scooping them up and it will help limit the population.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

in regards to what is the preferred "starfish" to feed the Harlequin shrimps, your best bet is the Chocolate Chip starfish ... period.

Asterina starfish isn't the right type of food for their daily consumption. 

Trust me I had a pair of them and that was their favourite food.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> your best bet is the Chocolate Chip starfish ... period.
> 
> Asterina starfish isn't the right type of food for their daily consumption.


+1

I researched the heck out of this shrimp many years ago...decided not to get it coz of these requirements. On a diet of *only* asterinas it'll slowly starve and die, guaranteed.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We have a pair in store that are feeding on two chocolate chip starfish. 

They jump from one starfish to the other and hopefully that will give each starfish time to heal so that there is always food for them to eat.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thanks all for all the help. I have decided to skip them at this time.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Once, if anytime soon in the near future I will for sure get a pair of them ... they're the coolest.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Risky*

I would love to get PAIR to control those small white stars but it would
attack my red serpent star and sand sifting star etc....so...

not a good idea for me right

IF I knew they do not go after serpent stars I would consider but they
would go after those too right?

Tim


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It will eat any star fish. Mine keeps all the asterena stars at bay and I think he is a better choice than a decorative star


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sohal tang said:


> I would love to get PAIR to control those small white stars but it would
> attack my red serpent star and sand sifting star etc....so...
> 
> not a good idea for me right
> ...


I tried to feed a few serpents and they didn't go for it. I through in a chocolate and immediately they ate it. IME they don't like serpents.

http://www.reefdup.com/2012/09/22/how-to-feed-a-harlequin-shrimp/

a good article.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Trust me guys .... asterina starfish don't cut it for Harlequin shrimps heavy diet.

My pair would devour a medium sized Chocolate chip starfish in almost a week's time ... tops! SUM has lost of Chocolate Chip starfish if you ever consider and they're reasonably priced too!!

Good luck!!


----------

